# :P



## aj2998 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok here is the empty tank and a picture of the tank stand that my dad and I built.  I plan on using this as a clown loach tank. The stand isnt quite built yet a few more coats of poly and doors.





I know... not too exciting but I was mostly trying to get the hang of uploading and posting pictures 

Amanda:fish5:


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats small for a clown loach build.
The stand looks nice as well as the faux scape.

There are tons of smaller loaches out there that do the same job and behave the same as clowns do.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

The stand is out standing. Great job.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> Thats small for a clown loach build.
> The stand looks nice as well as the faux scape.
> 
> There are tons of smaller loaches out there that do the same job and behave the same as clowns do.


While I agree with the tank being a little small...there's nothing quite like a bunch of clown loaches. :fish5:


----------

